# Solution Center.MSI



## Marvelous (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep getting this notification when I sign on to my computer. It tells me to insert a CD-Rom to correct it. Not sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## dizzyjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

What's the error message stating? something to do with Solution Center.MSI?


----------

